# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  Buy & Sell 3D Printers @ 3dprinterkart.com , Get Great Deals & Offers !

## 3dprinterkart

*3dprinterkart.com* focuses on providing online platform for buying and selling 3D Printers & related products for people all across the globe and help bring people ideas and concept to reality . Be it a students , engineers,makers or professionals from industries we have range of products to cater your needs or message us we will help you to select what's best suits your needs .

You can connect with us on our *Facebook Page* and *Google+* to get new products and offers available .We have worldwide shipping to most of the countries for all products but in case you don't find your location available you can contact our online chat support team or *contact us* we will help you to get shipping arranged .

*Reasons why you should choose 3dprinterkart-Better prices-
*We provides you with best deals and better prices because product directly comes to you from manufacturer or a reputed distributor of that product
*
Variety*- You get amazing choices of product to suit your needs . If you are a Professional, Maker, Designer, Hobbyist etc we have right products for you !
*
Shipping location flexibility -* 3dprinterkart also provides you with solutions for shipping at different location . When you buy any item from our website during checkout you get option to get it billed to you and delivered to another location. See *How to buy* page for more info.


We will keep give you updates for great deals & new products on this thread.

----------


## 3dprinterkart

Get 2 in 1 3D Printer+Laser Engraver @ 3dprinterkart

----------


## 3dprinterkart

*
DIY 3D Printer For Just $245 and with latest upgrades features @ 3dprinterkart.com*

----------


## 3dprinterkart

https://www.3dprinterkart.com/page/latest_news/8
https://youtu.be/rLFZZBLezow

----------


## 3dprinterkart



----------


## mash.muhammadi

I would recommend all the newbies out there who are new in the field of 3D printing that if you want to own a 3D pen, I think you should first use the easy-to-use ones, rather than spending your money on the hard-to-use ones as wasting money. If you want to know about the best easy-to-use 3D pens, here is the detailed guide if you want http://mobilesiri.com/best-3d-pens/

----------


## 3dprinterkart

Buy Anycubic i3 Mega Desktop 3D Printer with exclusively designed Trigorilla Mainboard large Printing Area 210X210X205mm . CLICK on image to read more about it:



*Anycubic i3 Mega* has recently launched the newest desktop 3D Printer , I3 Mega . The printer has all metal build body which makes it very sturdy and reliable compared to other acrylic or aluminium frame DIY 3D Printers .  Anycubic printers are known for some of their added features even in DIY like Touch screen, Smart leveling, Power failure resume and filament run out detection, Light weight extruder designs enables printer to print at higher speeds upto 150mm/s, ABS , PLA, Flexible, HIPS, Wood, Copper filled, Drylin Tribo, Nylon etc .

Comes in two pieces that can be assembled fast and not need to do wiring . At price of DIY you get assembled print.

----------


## 3dprinterkart

WANHAO D6 3D Printer a Clone Of ZORTAX M200 Buy at one third PRICE $664 approximately.



wanhao 6 is a 3d printer with print area 200x200x180mm , Full metal body , enclosed frame best for printing in ABS filament.Its enclosed frame maintains temperature across entire model to avoid the risk of warp and crack over model. It has Latest extruder nozzle Mk11, Double locking Z axis screw, LCD display with navigational Dial can be pushed and dialed.

The Printer is Highly reliable, efficient, precise, high resolution, high dimensional accuracy . Wide variety of raw material is compatible with it. It is a plug and Play 3D Printer. This printer meets your desired expectation. It can shape your Concepts and Design in to plastic 3D Model. 

Who can use this 3D Printer ?
Architecture, 3d modelers, 3D Artists, 3D Designers, CAD Designers, Research and Development , Pattern makers, Jewelry industry, 

In the Box you get 3D Printer , FIRMWARE,Sample filament, Tool Kit and SD Card. 

The seller provides FIRMWARE openly that gives freedom to play around with it to the Buyer. Till now no Seller have given firmware for Completely assembled proven 3D Printer. Wanhao is the first company to do so.

WANHAO 6 have extra benefits over Zortax Like it is Compatible with different Slicr like CURA, Simplify 3D ,etc whereas Zortax is compatible with its own closed source SLICER "Z-Suite" only. READ HERE more about its SPECIFICATION & COMPARISON.

To learn more on Comparison visit this SITEand Discuss it here. You may also ask more QUESTIONS HERE

----------


## 3dprinterkart

*Wanhao D7 is the  latest 3D Printer Launching Soon In 2017
*
Wanhao is one of the most well know 3D Printer manufacturer in 3D Printing fraternity .Wanaho has wide range of FDM Printers which is known for their qualtiy , support and budget friendly . After their massive success in FDM 3D Printers Wanhao will be now entering the DLP market with Wanhao Duplicator 7 or D7. This will be Wanhao's first latest launch in 2017 
Wanhao D7 expected specification are as follows :
Max Printing Speed: 30mm/hr
Max Build Area: 120x70x200mm
Material: 405nm UV Resin
Finest Resolution: 35 Microns
* 
*

----------


## 3dprinterkart

*AnyCubic i3 Mega V/S Wanhao i3
**Here is a short differentiation between Wanhao Duplicator i3 Plus v/s Anycubic I3 Mega Buy here.

*

After looking at price range and design we think the Anycubic I3 directly tries to compete with the *Wanhao Duplicator I3 Plus*.Wanhao have advantage of its brand recognition , Seller  & forum support and wide sales network . On other hand Anycubic is also growing company trying to attract buyers with low price and added features product. To know more details and check out prices*Click here**
*
For more in dept detail about Latest *Anycubic I3 Mega* check out *this page *

----------


## 3dprinterkart

Mbot3d Partners with 3DPrinter

3DPrinterkart is happy to announce partnersip with Mbot3d for reselling their 3D Printers exclusively in India and other countries .
Mbot 3D Printers are developed by Magicfirm which was started in 2009 in china and since then developed range of Mbot 3D Printers. It has expanded in 3D Printing education sectors and participated in *e-Nable* programme which supports 3D Printed prostehitic hand .

Mbot Cube kit uses a Mightyboard motherboard and Jettyfirmware which is known to be one of the best stable electronics and firmware . It’s a open source 3D Printer whose details can be found on *github here*. Mbot Cube kit is the highest sold open source 3D printer form Mbot3d . Mbot3d provides MPrint slicing software for users which is easy to use and user friendly.

Mbot 3D Printers are available in Single & Dual Extruder models . The latest Mbot 3D Printer has some unique features like Full metal chassis, Auto leveling & intelligent compensation system, compact print head, Detaachable build plate, Filament monitor system etc . More details on Mbot 3D Printers and to buy *Click here*

----------


## 3dprinterkart

* Color Mixing 3D Printer

*If you are looking for Color mixing *3D Printer* then*MakerPi 2030X*is the choice.
*

*
Yes you can mix and blend two colors while printing in your object . You can also use as a Dual Extruder Printer . Its has the new 2 in 1 out extruder or we call it 2 filament feeding and single nozzle output .



With Regular Dual nozzle 3D Printer while printing the filaments drips and get mixed with other color thus making you print looks not appealing to customer . With MakerPi you can print dual color with ease because now dripping of second color filament during printing and giving a neat and clean Dual color printing . When printing with color mixing option the 3D Printed object looks exclusive and appealing . 


MakerPi 2030Xis best suitable for Designers , Makers and Professionals.


MakerPi 2030X is made up of sturdy metal frame and quality parts . It printers range of filaments like PLA , ABS , HIPS, PET and Flexible . Before sending the machine to customer every MakerPi 3D Printer is tested for 300 hrs . You can check more details and specification of MakerPi 3D Printer here at *3dprinterkart.com*

----------


## 3dprinterkart

*Creality 3D CR-10 Max Printing size :500X500X500mm
*
*Key Features:  *  

*** Packaged with three parts kit, just need 10 minutes to assembly, solve the problem of high freight.
*** High precision imported Aluminum V-slot Bearing + precision roller with high positioning accuracy, move smoothly,print faster
* Patent Technology for XYZ Aluminum V-slot Bearing to make it run smoothly and get higher quality product.
* Industrial-grade PCB can continuously print for 200 hours without pressure,but with matures printing technology and stable performance
* Patent MK10 nozzle extrusion structure can print almost all printing material on the market without plug.

----------


## 3dprinterkart

*Anycubic i3 Mega Large Desktop 3D Printer Trigorilla Mainboard Print Area 210X210X205mm*
* Exclusive Trigorilla Mainboard Supports All features 
* Features like power resume, smart levelling , Filament run out detection 
* 3.2" TFT Touchscreen , Flash assembly , Faster print rate.
* Plug Type EU OR AU Optional
* This printer's mainboard is exclusively designed by Anycubic called " Trigorilla mainboard" to support all features like  Power     resume, Smart * levelling , Filament run out detection . 
* Filament run out detection feature automatically pause the printer when filament runs out, user can change filament and on one click print  resume from same position.
* This printer is upgraded to large build volume compared to other printer in this price & feature range.It supports all latest filaments in market.
* The Body is metal Build, superior stability improving printing accuracy. It hardly takes some minutes to flash assemble the printer   with 8 screws.  Its Touchscreen display supports multi language custom friendly userinterface runs smoothly.

----------


## 3dprinterkart

*22 Best 3D Printers of Year 2017*

In Beginning of this year 2017 there are some new 3D Printers that hit the market and some printers from last year selling hot in the market .
Let us take a look at some of the best 22 Best 3D Printers that you can look forward to buy this summer of 2017.
There are various options for selecting 3d printer in kit or Assembled type, Delta orCartesian Type, Small orLarge Build Size, Open source or Closed Sourced professional type, Conventional or Upgraded features. It completely depends upon users requirement. Below listed 3d printers are described based on these factors which usually user looks for while selecting 3d printers.
First let us take a look at the Delta’s which are fast , easy to assemble , large print height etc.

*Anycubic Kossel Delta
*

*No. of Extruders :*1
*Print Size (XYZ) :*180X300mm
This is a open source Delta 3d printer kit having 3 robotic arm , Aluminium extrusion structure of Europeanstandard 2020, available in two optionsPulley versionandLinear guide Version. This printer is gaining popularity for its exclusive designed Trigorilla mainboard that offeroutstanding functionality ,stability ,Simple Installation , Easy operation, Extensible function, Selectabledrives , wide voltage input, compatible with marlin firmware.
Basic printer price is $165.5 which is pulley version and comes in with various chargeable upgrade options like Linear guide version, large printing area, Heat bed , etc.

*Flsun Kossel Delta
*

*No. Of Extruder:* 1
*Buildvolume:* 180mmx300mm
This is also an open source delta style Kossel3d printer kit . Pulley version is aBasic Printer for $176having Aluminium structure, Metal build plate, Powerful extruder, Ramps motherboard,Standard build volume 180x300mm and Auto levelingfeature . It can be upgraded with features likeLinear guide version and heatbed. This printer is very easy to assemble within few hours and has all plastic moulded component.
*
He3D K200 Delta*


*No. of Extruders :* Single / Dual (Optional)
*Print Size (XYZ) :* 200X300mm
This is an opensource delta style 3 Robotic Arm pulleyversion 3dprinter kit with free auto leveling feature, Aluminium structure, All metal E3D extruder for just $195 free shipping to major countries. Its fun learning and playing with such cheap kits . If properly calibrated it can print decent prints . It also ahs a Dual Extruder Upgrade kit which will enable to print with two filaments .

*HE3D Ei3

*


*No. Of Extruder: Single/Dual/Triple
*
*Buildvolume: 200X 280 X 200mm
*
This is a cheapest opensource Cartesian style 3D Printer kit with Aluminium structure , Full metal E3D hotend, free upgrades like auto leveling accompanied with free four different sizes of nozzle and lot of other gifts which does not come in other printer so far at just $190.This printer can further be upgraded to *Large print area 200x280x200mm*,*Dual Extruder* & also *Tripple Extruder!* This is one of the hottest and highest selling Prusa i3 clones out there .

*For more click here.*

----------


## 3dprinterkart

*3D Pen for children* :Smile: 


Kids love to design and draw , why not let them create their own toys themselves.A father based in Chennai,India helping his 11 year old child to draw and manually turns his design into real life 3D Printed spectacles. 3D Printed items are safe since it is made of Eco-friendly plastic material ie.PLA.
Till now children's had access to only pen, crayons, paint, brushes , clay , paper and cardboard to draw.  But now children can enjoy drawing with 3D Pen which is a latest 3D Printing technology. 3D Pen is a great tool for children's to draw in the air anything they think of. It also helps children's to communicate their feeling, emotion and upgrade their thinking in new way. Drawing with 3D Pen neither need any past 3d printing experience nor need any software. 3D Pen is very easy to use, great fun for kids and are available at reasonable price.

When a child draws something familiar to them, for example, spectacles,car,toys,etc they have the opportunity to think about what they know and how they feel towards it. To boost up inner creativity of child's , drawing with 3D Pen could be very helpful. Also it will help to develop manipulative skills, unleash an artist in child, enables them to use their imagination, experiment and try out new methods and expressions.

Children's can be benefited in number of ways by drawing with 3D Pen. like introduction to new technology, turning imagination into real life object and much more. 

"Mr.Mahesh"  a father is a great example for every Parents who wish to see their child ahead in this challenging world of technology.

*3D Pen Video:* *click here>>*

----------


## ralphzoontjens

I am looking for a sub $500 3d printer and 3d printing pen that work with 3mm filament. No Velleman or Ultimaker please. I appreciate any recommendations!

----------


## 3dprinterkart

Flsun i3 Metal Frame Large Size 260*260*350mm 3D Printer Open Build Aluminium



*Key Features* 
***All metal structure, with 2020 European standard aluminum frame. Hypercube design, keep the structure more stable.
***Large printing size,the max printing area can be 260*260*350mm.
***Double Z motors to make the printer structure stable and can printing with a high speed. ensure to get a high precision printing result.
***With heated bed and large switch power of 12V 30A. can keep heating fast. The power supply add a fan to keep it cooling.
***The board with two cooling fans,with high stable and long time printing.
***No worry customer service. Provide one year warranty. any of your problems with be solved.

*Click here to more details>>*

----------


## 3dprinterkart

*Latest News | TrussFab: Fabricating Sturdy Large-Scale Structures on Desktop 3D Printers

*A team of 13 people at "Human Computer Interaction lab" This Team have designed a "TrussFab" a plugin for Sketchup that will soon become opensource. Here are Authors who made it successful " Robert Kovacs, Anna Seufert, Ludwig Wall, Hsiang-Ting Chen, Florian Meinel, Willi Müller, Si-jing You, Maximilian Brehm, Jonathan Striebel, Yannis Kommana, Alexander Popiak, Thomas Bläsius, and Patrick Baudisch"
TrussFab is an integrated end-to-end system that allows users to fabricate large structures that are sturdy enough to carry human weight. TrussFab have used plastic bottles combined with 3D print, wherein bottles are considered as “beam” to form a structure based on closed triangles known as Trusses ,this trusses helps to handle the forces resulting from scale and load. TrussFab contains the required engineering knowledge that makes easy for non-engineers to design such structures and allows users to validate their designs using integrated structural analysis.

*Here is a short video all about how it works ? 
*
*Video: Click here
**
*

*Read more click here*

----------


## adarshpant

I would recommend all the newbies out there who are new in the field of 3D printing that if you want to own a 3D pen, I think you should first use the easy-to-use ones, rather than spending your money on the hard-to-use ones as wasting money. If you want to know about the best easy-to-use 3D pens, here is the detailed guide for 3d printing pens if you want

----------


## lesleygreen47

3d printing pen technology very new in industry

----------


## lesleygreen47

The best 3D drawing pen enables users to make drawings in three dimensions which give clear and concise designs.Check here for more about 3d printing pen technology.

----------


## Yite ET 3D Printer

hi I'm a 3d printer manufacturer. How can I cooperate with you?
Zoe

WhatsApp +86 1867 6730 349 
Skype/Email  zoe@et3dp.com

----------


## sandy chen

:Stick Out Tongue: I'm sandy ,I'm manufacturer of 3D printer .Does anyone want to purchase and wholesale 3D printer? My email is sandychen1211@foxmail.com. Whatsapp is +86 13356367213.

----------


## 3dprintingpen

Get the idea about latest and best 3d printing pens from 3dprintingpenpicks

----------

